# Lanyard for Stability



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

It would increase stability and comfort if lanyards on Slingshot handles were attached 90° off from what they are in the majority of Slingshots now. Ie, side to side rather than front to back.

I haven't seen any lanyards done this way, except on the Rambone.

I'd there a real reason other than tradition that prevents mounting a lanyard side to side? If you add one of those slide buttons used to close draw strings on bags, you can easily set this up for truly effective support on any shape or size Slingshot.










This is a pic of the slider I'm talking about. Available at any craft or sewing store.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smoketown (Mar 26, 2016)

As most slingshots are relatively flat, it's not so much tradition but the ease of manufacture that puts the lanyard hole in the "wrong direction".

Using a toggle as in you picture, some have had good results using a braided lanyard even if the hole goes the wrong way.

The lanyards are typically of the "Mad Max" variety.

Cheers,

Smoketown


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Smoketown said:


> As most slingshots are relatively flat, it's not so much tradition but the ease of manufacture that puts the lanyard hole in the "wrong direction".
> 
> Using a toggle as in you picture, some have had good results using a braided lanyard even if the hole goes the wrong way.
> 
> ...


Right. I've got a couple done "Mad Max" style, but have found the one on my Rambone surprisingly more effective as a quasi wrist support (wrist supports are illegal in about 1/2 the places I shoot) also, the slider thingy makes any lanyard easier to adjust.

Thanks for the info and interest.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Like anything else- "users preference"


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I do not understand how you think the holes are wrong on most slingshots. My experience is the Rambone is the backward one. Maybe this video will explain easier.


----------



## Smoketown (Mar 26, 2016)

Excellent video there Can-Opener!

Here is one of many links for making a Mad Max style bracelet/lanyard - 




Back in the day, I drilled a hole cross ways in my old school plastic Weber Sling-Bow and used a leather boot lace. http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/1090-22-sling-bow/

Cheers,

Smoketown


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Steve32 said:


> It would increase stability and comfort if lanyards on Slingshot handles were attached 90° off from what they are in the majority of Slingshots now. Ie, side to side rather than front to back.
> 
> I haven't seen any lanyards done this way, except on the Rambone.
> 
> ...


 Hi Steve,

The lanyard solution on Rambone was designed to be easily cut off when not needed. Many people not use that feature, but when it was announced the purpose of using that fin was this. Cut it off when not needed.

Hope this helps to clarify the reason 

Cheers,

Tremo


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks. Be that as it may, it does provide the side to side lanyard attachment I spoke of, as does the Simple Shot Hammer. The Scout has enough thickness to do this, bit would probably require another manufacturing step.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Steve32 said:


> Thanks. Be that as it may, it does provide the side to side lanyard attachment I spoke of, as does the Simple Shot Hammer. The Scout has enough thickness to do this, bit would probably require another manufacturing step.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The Simple Shot Hammer lanyard placement was made that way because technology and local spaces dictates that. I know for sure. On the other hand 90° makes no improvement with stability. It is simply a hole to mount a lanyard. If you find it more comfortable that's fine! But it's just a preference as already told.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I shoot small frames and light tubes but after Rayshot posted his facial injury, I use a lanyard religiously for safety, not comfort or stability.*

*That being so, I want the minimum length of paracord possible without weaves, knots or sliders and because they're set up snug for me, I don't have to adjust the size of the loop - just slip my hand thru and grasp the frame. 3/16 o-rings hold well enough and don't slide unless I want them to.*

*The PP Ring Fing Hunter now has this same minimalist style as the Dead Ringer, as well as all of my Dankungs because they can be slippery - one almost came out of my hand once in a careless moment. *


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

I didn't say I think they're wrong. From an receiving point of view, not having to twist the lanyard may be easier. I find it so.

Why is there so much animus about this? A lot of people here seem to sell holes, and have a vested interest in one model.



StretchandEat said:


> I live in MS. . We have a spring and fall hunting season for squirrels but it's illegal to hunt with a slingshot here however.. I live 11 minutes from AL where you can hunt with a slingshot.. and I'm not saying where I was when I post hunting pics.. (let's just assume I'm in AL)


 


Can-Opener said:


> I do not understand how you think the holes are wrong on most slingshots. My experience is the Rambone is the backward one. Maybe this video will explain easier.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *I shoot small frames and light tubes but after Rayshot posted his facial injury, I use a lanyard religiously for safety, not comfort or stability.*
> 
> *That being so, I want the minimum length of paracord possible without weaves, knots or sliders and because they're set up snug for me, I don't have to adjust the size of the loop - just slip my hand thru and grasp the frame. 3/16 o-rings hold well enough and don't slide unless I want them to.*
> 
> *The PP Ring Fing Hunter now has this same minimalist style as the Dead Ringer, as well as all of my Dankungs because they can be slippery - one almost came out of my hand once in a careless moment. *


I really like the o-ring idea.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

I have no vested interest in any slingshot. I make slingshots as a hobby. Sometimes I trade with friends.

I simply do not understand your statement that it would provide more stability in the other direction. So I shared my thoughts of how it works best for me with a simple video. Which shows why I like the hole in the direction it is in and how it works for me. If you do not agree with how I use my lanyard that is fine Accusing me of having a vested interest Why is there so much animus about this? A lot of people here seem to sell holes, and have a vested interest in one model. This adds nothing to the discussion. I see no vested interest in this thread. The slingshot that have been mentioned or shown were simply used as well know examples. 

Discussion of an idea or technique usually results in different opinions. That is why I am here.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice vid Can Opener, as all your much appreciated videos. Adjustable lanyards can work in different frames, one lanyard for all frames. I dig it! Those double hole clips are really neat...wish I could buy them here. Standard cylindrical cord locks that I have, do slip.

To solve my particular issue with cord lock slipping, I changed from paracord to a 5/8" nylon strap with metal easy adjust buckle, quick easy adjustment...as with Can Opener's lanyards and clips, a lanyard really stabilizes the frame and don't have to grip it as hard. I really like adjustable lanyards, I shoot with them at least 1/3 of the time. The reason I don't shoot with them all the time is I also like to practice without them just to vary things some.

EDIT

My frames don't have finger holes, instead I loop the lanyard over the pinky tang or pinky grove which most of my frames do have. Most of my frames are super ergos however with pronounced pinky grooves or pinky tangs so I wouldn't expect my "loop over the handle" dealie to work with the average board cut without a hole. I use a bandana tied in a loose enough loop around my wrist that I can tuck the pinky tang or groove under it for a really soft nice lanyard effect. It looks funky but works great. Sometimes I look funky too I suppose! LOL

Let's face it, what works for some of us won't work for all of us, and Can Opener didn't want to start any drama...Can Opener was just displaying a clip idea and the overall idea of lanyards for those who want to try them and the double hole paracord clips as an experiment or option. I can easily say Can Opener's contributions to this forum et al are much valued and appreciated by thousands of participants including me. He's opened many cans of wisdom.

A forum is to share ideas and experiences, try and discard what doesn't apply to you and keep what does...pretty simple really. To accuse Can Opener of vested interest is way out in left field.


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

I only put lanyards on catty,s I make to sell or for friends, I find them a total pain in the ass know matter which way you drill them, and apart from having a handy length of paracord I see them only as a gimmick


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

..and? I don't think the thread was started to have a vote on lanyards si or no, rather just a dissemination of design/lanyard ideas and their attachments. For my slightly arthritic hands sometimes I use one, sometimes not but that's not the point of the thread if or when I use a lanyard...the point was the position of the attachment. I added a quip about pinky tangs and grooves as attachment for attachment (orientation of the hole) of the lanyard was the gist of the thread unless I can't read English.

As time passed, I've seen vast improvements in overall slingshot design in just the 3 years + I've been visiting this forum and these designs erupted from folks who invented new ideas, thinking out of the box. Steve proposed a question of the orientation of the mounting hole and proposed an idea which shows he is thinking out of the box...and if that works for him, great. If it also works for others, great. If not, forget it. We all don't shoot the same frame, ammo, rubber, pouch or TTF or OTT or or or... it's an individual sport. I've seen lanyard holes drilled sideways as Steve posed, made and uploaded on this forum as well...so apparently it's favored also. Personally I think it's a good idea to try.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Greyman said:


> I only put lanyards on catty,s I make to sell or for friends, I find them a total pain in the *** know matter which way you drill them, and apart from having a handy length of paracord I see them only as a gimmick


*Gimmick? Really? You're entitled to your opinion of course, but I doubt many would agree. You may want to read this thread ... maybe read it twice while it's still possible.*

* http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41838-why-should-i-use-a-lanyard-said-defiantly/page-1*


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> Greyman said:
> 
> 
> > I only put lanyards on catty,s I make to sell or for friends, I find them a total pain in the *** know matter which way you drill them, and apart from having a handy length of paracord I see them only as a gimmick
> ...


Exactly! After seeing Rayshot's injury, you have to think twice to use a lanyard. And mr monkeynipples likes shooting bb shooters , as I do, which are more likely to lose a grip of and bounce back to your face due to its size. A paracord lanyard is a must for me especially with smaller slingshots!  vision supersedes fashion!✌

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> Greyman said:
> 
> 
> > I only put lanyards on catty,s I make to sell or for friends, I find them a total pain in the *** know matter which way you drill them, and apart from having a handy length of paracord I see them only as a gimmick
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Maybe he likes to roll the dice with his eye sight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I am in the process of finishing a project that has a lanyard pin and made my first cobra knot bracelet/lanyard today it turned out awesome. I can not wait to get the slinger that goes with it finished and test it out. It just seems like a good idea to have a backup plan in case you let the slingshot go by accident and take a eye out or destroy your 500+ dollar glasses in my case.

Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-Slinger


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I think the lanyard is for safety, not to keep me stable.

I've found the reinforcing holds to be little more than fable.

Twisting cords and choking wrists impose the opposite of feel.

I sense the tension unimpeded, and deal the steel for real...


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

Cjw said:


> Maybe he likes to roll the dice with his eye sight.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 after many years on this planet my eye sight is heading south like the rest of my body, but I can still hit what I want with my catty, which I,ve used for over forty years, without a lanyard, I never get fork hits or r,t,s or any of the other things I here people on here talking about, maybe I,m just very lucky or maybe it's because I,ve just grown old with a catty and it just comes very natural to me, after all I,ve never seen rufus or bill Hayes going on about or using lanyards, or infact any one shooting at a reasonable level on the net, so maybe it's a new thing in which case sorry if I,ve offended anyone entering the sport but I just find them something that gets tangled and in the way, each to there own


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Well, for me just getting started, in all the Slingshots that I have made, 3 and two more on the way, none have a lanyard hole. Never gave it second thought that they actually needed it. However after reading this thread, I am going to go back and drill a lanyard hole in all my SS and put lanyards on them, especially the ones that I am giving to my sons. This would also include the Chinese Stainless steel that was purchased through Amazon, they too will get lanyards.

Also before I give the slingshots to them will instruct them to use the lanyard and safety glasses. I always say, "Learn from other's mistakes", in this case Rayshot's mistake. Good thing he did not loose an eye, which he very well could have.

Thanks for the lesson.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

It wasn't can opener. Many of the replies seemed skewed.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

Most of my problems that the lanyard has solved is dropping the Catapult when I fire it. One of mine just jumped out of my hand. I have a relatively small and very seriously injured left, hand Not missing fingers, but partially paralyzed.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

OK, after reading the posts and seeing the pics....I'm adding simple lanyards to my frames.

I guess if the lanyard simply loops through the hole in the frame and itself, it is possible to interchange them.

I'm going to attach a simple single strand paracord version for now and get my wife and kids to work on funkifying some for me....if they'll go for that.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I usually just tie a bandana around my wrist and. tuck the heel of the handleather than fool with anything else


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

sorry for the cryptic post above...just got a 7 inch tablet and typing on this silly thing is hades


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Had my 2nd shooting with my new frame with lanyard today I am loving it.



Cheers

Matt.K.M aka BC-SLinger


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Chuck Daehler said:


> sorry for the cryptic post above...just got a 7 inch tablet and typing on this silly thing is hades


Oh man! Tell me about it! The auto correct/suggestive thing pesses me off. " yes that's how I spell ! Dang spelling nazi "


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Steve32, Thank you for your post.

When it comes to innovation with designing 'outside the box' I consider myself somewhat of a dullard. I can fix or repair things due to the kind of work I've done in the past, drawing on past experience. I thought the idea of drilling a hole sideways (the thickness of the frame at the bottom needing to be right) is pretty good. I was introduced to a lanyard through Simpleshot after purchasing an slimline Oclurus. Makes for a steadier hold for me and easier on these arthritic mitts of mine. I'm going to drill out for holes in all of my homemade slings that are 3//4" thick sideways, and the thinner ones just straight through. All I have to do is find out where I can purchase those adjustable slide things.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

ol'school42 said:


> Steve32, Thank you for your post.
> When it comes to innovation with designing 'outside the box' I consider myself somewhat of a dullard. I can fix or repair things due to the kind of work I've done in the past, drawing on past experience. I thought the idea of drilling a hole sideways (the thickness of the frame at the bottom needing to be right) is pretty good. I was introduced to a lanyard through Simpleshot after purchasing an slimline Oclurus. Makes for a steadier hold for me and easier on these arthritic mitts of mine. I'm going to drill out for holes in all of my homemade slings that are 3//4" thick sideways, and the thinner ones just straight through. All I have to do is find out where I can purchase those adjustable slide things.


The slides are from our local fabric store, or REI. They're in the notions section.


















You can see the slider in this Pocket Preditor, and the way I generally use lanyards. Not around my wrist, but around the handle and the back of my hand.

This gives a very firm grip that goes no where, even if your fingers are open.

This lanyard configuration is especially good on machetes or other big knives. If you lose control and drop the knife, a lanyard around your wrist allows the knife to fly about and can cut you. Around the hand, this can not happen. It's hard to shake the slingshot, knife, or whatever out of your hand.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice way to do it Steve.

Really tho, if you haven't a lanyard on a frame, try my bandana method..can't beat the comfort factor. Sounds funky but it's comfy.

Ole School 42, here's some links for the clips...

For the slide things, I think you're looking for this..
http://www.usalanyards.com/cord-locks.aspx

More specifically, http://www.usalanyards.com/oval-flat-two-holes-cord-lock-sp-p064.aspx

SP 064 oval 3/16" holes 14 cents each 100 pcs per package, 1 package only... $14.00 . I realize that's too many but you could sell them on SSF and SSC in groups of say, 5 or 6 for at least thirty cents or more each, plus postage. Not a fortune to be made but may enhance your slingshot fund...or trade some for bands or pouches etc..

The site has a lot of neat clips/buckles gizmos.


----------



## ol'school42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Hey Chuck and Steve32 too. Tu Tu? Thanks for both of your tips. I could spend hours on that website... I already found some stuff I GOT to have! bandanna works well on the Daisy and the Chalace I made maple. And Steve, thanks for the idea of using the lanyard on ones hand. I'll try that out when it stops raining.


----------

